# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Гостевой брак

## Irina

*Мнения о гостевом браке весьма разные. Многие утверждают, что это союз эгоистов, выход для ленивых и ничем не озабоченных людей, которые узаконили свою половую распущенность.*

Он и Она живут порознь, а возникло желание увидеть любимого супруга, нет проблем, собирайся в гости. Цветы, конфеты, улыбки, свидания - и ни каких бытовых дрязг, медовый месяц без конца. Риск попасть под плохое настроение супруга минимальный, нет настроения – закрой дверь и сиди дома. Неужели любящие люди для укрепления взаимоотношений должны совместно варить супы, мыть посуду и стирать трусы? «Семейные ценности» - это святое, но возможно стоит пожертвовать их частью, в пользу более гармоничных отношений.

Так может быть гостевой брак, это возможность свободной самореализации, отсутствие ссор, невыгодных обоим компромиссов, свежесть сексуальных отношений. Сколько людей - столько и мнений.

Часто, мы не можем бросить свой дом, любимую работу и идти за милым на край света, а вот прилететь к супругу на несколько дней вполне реально. Как правило, гостевой брак не первый в жизни мужчины и женщины. Чаще всего брак оформляют официально. А дальше все происходит так, как удобно обоим, и количество проведенного вместе времени зависит от личных обстоятельств. Некоторые пары, встречаются только в выходные, согласовывают время своих отпусков, а в остальные дни посредником для влюбленных становится Интернет. Веяние времени – любовь на расстоянии.

Гостевой брак с точки зрения взрослой и самостоятельной женщины, такие отношения очень привлекательны. Ничто не мешает жить активной и полноценной жизнью. Не нужно менять свои привычки и подстраиваться под мужчину. В зрелости мы теряем гибкость и мобильность психики, а наш любимый то зубную щетку не так ставит, то пасту выжимает с середины, то крышку унитаза вечно забывает опускать. Стаканы с недопитым кофе, видимо, решили регулярно ночевать у компьютера. Короче, не жизнь – а сплошной негатив дома. А вот пару дней в неделю, он очень даже милый, романтичный и обаятельный мужчина. Вынести же мусорное ведро не проблема, с этим мы и сами справимся. Кстати, вопрос отцов и детей снимается, никто никого не ревнует. Нет отчима – нет проблемы.

Мужчина же получает, с одной стороны, ощущение собственной нужности, теплоты. С другой, чувство относительной свободы. Мужчина больше устает от быта и от секса не по собственному желанию, а во имя исполнения супружеских обязанностей. А регулярные встречи пару раз в неделю и совместный отдых, позволяют быть в тонусе, чувствовать себя молодым и привлекательным.

В этом мире взаимоотношения мужчины и женщины принимают разные формы. Принимайте решения сами. Не следует оглядываться на других и думать: «а что люди скажут?». Жизнь – только ваша, и она одна.

----------


## Irina

Чем больше вдумываюсь в такие отношения, тем больше мне они нравятся, как ни странно.

----------

